# Adobe Indesign



## Wolfman (22. September 2002)

Ich muss ein logo machen hab schon eins gemacht in photoshop aber ich brauch das logo in vektor grafik aber unter abode indesign wie kann ich da zeichen also das logo ist kingston und das S hat lange enden das untere ende geht bis zum K und das obere enede bis zum n aber wie mach ich das??? bitte um hilfe


----------



## ex:change (22. September 2002)

Was willste den da mit InDesign? InDesign  ist zum vektorisieren ner Pixelgrafik total ungeeignet.

Nimm Illustrator.


----------

